
Ask HN: Tips for Personal Software Developer Portfolio - Abispa
I am currently building my own online software developer portfolio. I was wondering if HN had any tips or advice for what to include, or possibly what features to include in the website that could make me stand out to potential employers. Anything is appreciated.
======
verisimilitudes
I'll use my own website as an example:
[http://verisimilitudes.net/](http://verisimilitudes.net/)

Put simply, I put whatever I want on it. Put novel things you created that you
find genuinely interesting on your website and you'll stand out from the
sycophants that have a sterilized website that also lacks things of their own
design.

